# summer photos



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

These are a few pictures I took over the summer. take a look and tell me what you think. 
this was around the first day of spring








Fathers Day Sunset 








this is a field in Howell about August 10th or so


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

The bottom two are awesome.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks I really like tha last one also I am thinging of posting for the fair next year


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, those bottom two are pretty nice.

Having said that, don't you just HATE power lines?

They ALWAYS seem to find their way between myself and an incredible sunset.


----------

